# Reaming Morse Taper On Logan 200



## expressline99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Some time ago I bought a MT reamer to clean up the headstock of my 200. It's got some gouges and what have you. 
Is there anything I should know before attempting this? I assume this should be done in back gears as slow as I can go?

Also The reamer is so big I have to get a chuck that will hold 3/4" bits....any recommendations on that?

Paul


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Huh?  Which end are you cleaning up?  Under power is verboten.  But first, put some blue on a center and see where your high spots are.  Low spots (gouges) don't really matter much.


----------



## milomilo (Jan 6, 2017)

If you are doing the headstock MT put your reamer in the tailstock and turn the headstock by hand only takes 2-3 turns to clean up most burrs. If it is the tailstock, put the reamer in your chuck and turn it by hand also. I would never do this under power.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2017)

I would use the reamer unsupported by the other end of the lathe, tailstock or headstock, depending, and just let the reamer find the center, as long as there is only light damage to the taper.  If you want to hold it in the headstock to do the tailstock, or vice versa, make damn sure that the headstock and tailstock are perfectly aligned first, and that is difficult when at least one taper is known to be bad, or you will just be creating new problems...

Edit: Do not get carried away with the reaming.  Just enough to let a known good (a quality new one is best) male taper fit correctly.  Like eeler1 said, forget about the low spots.


----------



## expressline99 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry I didn't specify. This would be for the headstock.

So don't do it under power...all by hand. So if it's unsupported just use any wrench to turn it lightly? 

I guess I need to buy some high spot blue and new center. Of course the bison I have is too large for this machine  .


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2017)

A good MT sleeve that fits the spindle, that often comes with lathes new, would also be fine.  Just a pristine reference that you can trust.  Treat it gently and carefully.


----------

